# Wasser wechseln! Ist das gut für die Fische?



## Teichforum.info (4. Apr. 2004)

hallo an alle 
wollte euch mal fragen was ihr davon haltet wenn man im teich wasser wechselt??
das ist so meine elis haben ein teich gebaut und das wasser ist nicht besonders sauber. aus diesem grund möchten sie das wasser wechseln.
ich bin der meinung das dadurch die Fische sterben können und die Pflanzen können nicht mehr so gut anwachsen.

schreibt mal eure meinung zu diesen thema.

ich muss meine elis überzeugen, das sie dies nicht machen sollen. :cry:


----------



## Teichforum.info (4. Apr. 2004)

Opps ich habe mich nicht angemeldet, dass ist mein Acc.  
Antwort bitte an mich.


----------



## Teichforum.info (4. Apr. 2004)

Hi

ein Teilwasserwechsel von 30% hatt noch keinem Teich oder Fisch geschadet , vorausgesetzt das Wasser ist nicht verseucht . 

Der erste April ist doch vorbei , oder


----------



## Teichforum.info (4. Apr. 2004)

Hi,

das Thema hatten wir schon vor ein paar Tagen (wenn ich auch zugeben muß, dass ich doch keinen Wasserwechsel gemacht habe, seit der Bachlauf wieder in Betrieb ist ist das Wasser wieder klar und die Fadenalgen haben sich nicht mehr vermehrt)

Auf jeden Fall - anscheinend soll man - damit es die richtige Wirkung hat - 50 % des Wassers auswechseln. Das schadet mit Sicherheit den Tieren nicht, das Leitungswasser dürfte aktuell nicht wirklich kälter sein wie das Teichwasser, so dass die Temperatur nur unmerklich fallen dürfte. Also lieber jetzt einen Wasserwechsel wie im Sommer (vermut). Ein Teilwasserwechsel von 50 % habe ich auch im Aquarium schon öfters gemacht und - ist kein einziger Fisch dabei gestorben.

Good luck!


----------



## Teichforum.info (4. Apr. 2004)

ja die wollen aber den teich leerpumpen und dann ganzen dreck raus und neues wasser reinpumpen.


----------



## Teichforum.info (4. Apr. 2004)

Hallo,

empfiehl Deinen Eltern einmal die folgebde Seite

http://www.aquamax.de

(etwas lesen müssen sie allerdings schon).  Dann werden sie zu folgendem Ergebnis kommen: Regelmässiger Teilwasserwechsel von 50 bis 90 % des Wassers ist sinnvoll und hilfreich, das totale, grosse Reinemachen (so, wie jetzt wohl beabsichtigt) nur dann, wenn kein Weg mehr drumherum führt (z.B. bei drohender Verlandung).

Beste Grüsse
Stefan


----------

